# i Need Tips to becoming a license Electrician In Cali.



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Im from California O.C area. i been a apprentice for 5 yrs and am looking into getting my license. i just cant find if theirs any studying programs/schools i can attend . or the first steps i should take to taking the test. anybody have any advice for me. i would gladly appreciate.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

In reality... You don't qualify. You need 4 years as a journeyman before you can qualify for an EC license.

Step 1: Finish your apprenticeship and test out as a Jman.

Step 2: Be a Jman for 4 years. In that timeframe educate yourself on both electrical and business...


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> In reality... You don't qualify. You need 4 years as a journeyman before you can qualify for an EC license.
> 
> Step 1: Finish your apprenticeship and test out as a Jman.
> 
> Step 2: Be a Jman for 4 years. In that timeframe educate yourself on both electrical and business...


Sorry.. thats what im looking to get the journeyman license. im getting them confused


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Are you an apprentice or trainee? Union or non?


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> Are you an apprentice or trainee? Union or non?


I am non-union. I do service residential and commercial.im a apprentice.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay, if your a non-union apprentice then you can just go to your programs director. The apprenticeship programs have test prep. classes that you can sign up for. Are you in WECA or ABC?


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> Okay, if your a non-union apprentice then you can just go to your programs director. The apprenticeship programs have test prep. classes that you can sign up for. Are you in WECA or ABC?



Soo. I took a course SCITECH for general Electrical. i got my trainee card. got hired to be a apprentice in a small family company crew of 3. been working with the for 5 yrs past 2 years ive been working solo in company vehicle. im not in WECA or ABC. thats why im kinda in a lost position.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Gotcha... You are technically not an apprentice, you are still a trainee if your are not in one of the federally approved programs listed by the state (Which you probably are not).

Check into WECA... They have some good stuff that you can sign up for as a trainee. They will likely be your best bet at actual "Learning" vs. prepping to just pass the test.

https://www.goweca.com/ElectricianTrainees.aspx

All the other stuff, it will prep you to pass, you don't want that, you want actual knowledge, retention and the ability to apply what you have learned.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Also.. In your other thread.. LivingBubba laid out Mike Holt prep stuff... That should do it too!


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> Gotcha... You are technically not an apprentice, you are still a trainee if your are not in one of the federally approved programs listed by the state (Which you probably are not).
> 
> Check into WECA... They have some good stuff that you can sign up for as a trainee. They will likely be your best bet at actual "Learning" vs. prepping to just pass the test.
> 
> ...


Thank you... I appreciate it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Cruizin_Cali said:


> Soo. I took a course SCITECH for general Electrical. i got my trainee card. got hired to be a apprentice in a small family company crew of 3. been working with the for 5 yrs past 2 years ive been working solo in company vehicle. im not in WECA or ABC. thats why im kinda in a lost position.


Are you in any kind of accredited apprenticeship program?
Taking one course doesn't qualify as an apprentice, neither does a trainee card. You need to log those hours, go to school twice a week, and pass the state exam. Are you registered with the state as an apprentice, or a trainee? When you "turn out" who's going to give you your J-man card?


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Cruising Cali, I was also an ET and not an apprentice but before they will allow you to test or receive your card you will need to prove 720 hours of classroom credits. Thru WECA, ABC, or an approved trade school. 

Here is the link to the schools: https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ECU/ListOfApprovedSchools.html

If you have a transcript stating that you have 720 plus hours you are good to go.


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Are you in any kind of accredited apprenticeship program?
> Taking one course doesn't qualify as an apprentice, neither does a trainee card. You need to log those hours, go to school twice a week, and pass the state exam. Are you registered with the state as an apprentice, or a trainee? When you "turn out" who's going to give you your J-man card?


I took a 7month course. 4 days a week. this was like 5 yrs ago. i got my trainee card and registered by the state of california.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

joebanana said:


> Are you in any kind of accredited apprenticeship program?
> Taking one course doesn't qualify as an apprentice, neither does a trainee card. You need to log those hours, go to school twice a week, and pass the state exam. Are you registered with the state as an apprentice, or a trainee? When you "turn out" who's going to give you your J-man card?


Joe quit stalking me.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Cruz do you have a transcript from this school? You will need to submit it with your test form.


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Cruising Cali, I was also an ET and not an apprentice but before they will allow you to test or receive your card you will need to prove 720 hours of classroom credits. Thru WECA, ABC, or an approved trade school.
> 
> Here is the link to the schools: https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ECU/ListOfApprovedSchools.html
> 
> If you have a transcript stating that you have 720 plus hours you are good to go.


that school i was enrolled in the list of approved schools. i had to renew my trainee card every year.


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Cruz do you have a transcript from this school? You will need to submit it with your test form.



ok. ill look for it


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Your OJT hours also need to be documented, so hopefully you didn't work anything under the table.

Did you happen to keep all your check stubs?

The state will require a print out from the SS Administration.


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> Your OJT hours also need to be documented, so hopefully you didn't work anything under the table.
> 
> Did you happen to keep all your check stubs?
> 
> The state will require a print out from the SS Administration.


yup i have all check stubs, nothing under the table


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Cruizin_Cali said:


> yup i have all check stubs, nothing under the table


Awesome!

I wish you the best of luck... And don't forget to hit the boss up hard for a raise when you pass!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ecu/ElectricalCertificationForm.pdf

I just did this so know the deal a bit, but here is the link to the form, provide and overwhelm them with everything you can as to not hold up your application. After all the checks are cleared you will get an email from PSI to schedule your test date. Switched and I will be there waiting for you to buy us a beer.


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck... And don't forget to hit the boss up hard for a raise when you pass!:thumbsup:


thank you.. do u happen to know like the salary / hourly range for a journeyman.. because im sure he still gonna wanna underpay me and if i feel like he is ima find some other company


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Joe quit stalking me.


I coulda sworn I was on another thread, how did I get over here? :001_huh:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Cruizin_Cali said:


> thank you.. do u happen to know like the salary / hourly range for a journeyman.. because im sure he still gonna wanna underpay me and if i feel like he is ima find some other company


Look up your local unions wages....

I have no idea on wages down south. Up here in the Bay Area, the good Open Shops pay less, but decent wages in comparison to the Union plus bennies, the Union kills them on retirement and medical though. Most open shops have paid holiday, vacation, and sick days, which the union's don't have (To the best of my knowledge, they chose to put it all on the check).

Exactly what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Cruizin_Cali (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched said:


> Cruizin_Cali said:
> 
> 
> > thank you.. do u happen to know like the salary / hourly range for a journeyman.. because im sure he still gonna wanna underpay me and if i feel like he is ima find some other company
> ...


Service: residential/commercial.: troubleshooting, lighting tech interior/exterior, retrofitting, maintnance, light pole intallation, light pole cement bases,


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah..... I would have no idea. I think there are a number of guys from down south on here, maybe some of the will chime in.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.ibewoc.com

That's the local union, looks like $42.26 on the check and $61.72 total package.... 

I would assume a commercial electrician would be in the $30-$40 range non-union down there? But what the hell do I know....


----------



## 19delta (Jun 5, 2016)

Switched said:


> https://www.ibewoc.com
> 
> That's the local union, looks like $42.26 on the check and $61.72 total package....
> 
> I would assume a commercial electrician would be in the $30-$40 range non-union down there? But what the hell do I know....



For a journeyman with mostly commercial experience it seems like it's around 27-32 on average in San Diego. Some companies pay a little more, some a little less. I wouldn't mind going to the union whenever I move again.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

19delta said:


> For a journeyman with mostly commercial experience it seems like it's around 27-32 on average in San Diego. Some companies pay a little more, some a little less. I wouldn't mind going to the union whenever I move again.


There may be _one_ non-union shop that pay's that, but for most, that's a foreman wage in the L.A, O.C. areas. Grunt "J-men" got $15-17. But that was before the state cert. requirement. Since the DIR/DAS advertised that they "can't" enforce the required certification, non-union shops don't bother with it.


----------



## 19delta (Jun 5, 2016)

joebanana said:


> There may be _one_ non-union shop that pay's that, but for most, that's a foreman wage in the L.A, O.C. areas. Grunt "J-men" got $15-17. But that was before the state cert. requirement. Since the DIR/DAS advertised that they "can't" enforce the required certification, non-union shops don't bother with it.


 How long ago was this? I feel that $25 is common here but I would never work for that after making what I do now. I always thought the LA area was more expensive and higher paying than San Diego but I may be wrong. For $15 I would find a different occupation. I could make more than that in GA and have a decent house for $150k.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

19delta said:


> How long ago was this? I feel that $25 is common here but I would never work for that after making what I do now. I always thought the LA area was more expensive and higher paying than San Diego but I may be wrong.  For $15 I would find a different occupation. I could make more than that in GA and have a decent house for $150k.


Non-union wages in L.A. are brutal. But, this was before the state cert. when the GC could just pick up a truck load of "electrician's for a day" from HD, for $10/hr. (+ beer). Foreman for $20.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

joebanana said:


> Non-union wages in L.A. are brutal. But, this was before the state cert. when the GC could just pick up a truck load of "electrician's for a day" from HD, for $10/hr. (+ beer). Foreman for $20.



Aint that the truth, where are you located ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

... Duplicate ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Same up here in OC as in San Diego, $27-$35 open shops. I would also think LA would pay more for an experienced guys. Tradesman international has been trying to offer me lots of PW work all summer.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

dronai said:


> Aint that the truth, where are you located ?


The "Greater L.A. area". Right around Diamond Bar.


----------

